# Analysis - Decalgirl Skin



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I asked Decalgirl to make me the Analysis style skin for Kindle, and it arrived two days ago! It's my first decalgirl skin, and I was so impressed by it that I have already ordered one for my phone! Anyway, I wanted to share some images with you guys, so here it is!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice, love the colors.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sharp looking. Despite its name, it looks like a cityscape *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Love it, decalgirl is great.  I have a Whimsical design for my Kindle, and purple paisley one for my LG voyager phone


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I just bought the PCQ one for my Voyager! So excited. It should come in a few days!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Sharp looking. Despite its name, it looks like a cityscape *


lol... I was thinking the same thing. Looks sharp!


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice! I think it looks like a cityscape too.

I love DecalGirl. They're really good about the requests. I've already requested several skins for the k2


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Are the decalgirl skins hard to put on so that they line up just right with all the buttons, etc?
Also, once removed, do they leave a gummy surface on the Kindle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The K1 back piece was the hardest part for me. . .the rest were pretty easy.  Have a clean, relatively dust free space to work.

Ann


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Thinking about a decalgirl skin for my K1 (need something with red in it because my cover is red) and also need one with pink in it for my pink blackberry pearl........any suggestions?


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

NurseLisa said:


> Thinking about a decalgirl skin for my K1 (need something with red in it because my cover is red) and also need one with pink in it for my pink blackberry pearl........any suggestions?


Well, you could go with one of the following: Jolie, Cora, Bullseye, Aloha-Red.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

NurseLisa said:


> Are the decalgirl skins hard to put on so that they line up just right with all the buttons, etc?
> Also, once removed, do they leave a gummy surface on the Kindle?


There's no residue if you remove the skin.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for the suggestions!!!!!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Zen Revisited also looks good in a red cover.


----------

